# Reformed (Non-Presbyterian) Books on Baptism



## eqdj (Sep 29, 2010)

So I just realised the books I have on baptism are either in accordance with or against the Westminster Standards. Are there any books on baptism written by Reformed (Three Forms of Unity) Authors?

I think the most I have are the Systematic Theologies of aBrakel and Bavinck, and Venema's Appendix to "Children at the Lord's Table"

Thanks!


----------



## Poimen (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazon.com: Jesus Loves the Little Children: Why We Baptize Children (9780965398190): Daniel R. Hyde: Books


----------

